# What a bargin!!!



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like I will be canning more chicken. A local farmer I know replaced his 2+ year old laying chickens with newer younger models so he made me an awesome deal....20 chickens for $10.00...thats right, 50 cents a chicken....wooohooooo They will be in jars by the end of the week!!!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

That is a pretty awesome deal. And they shouldn't even be over tough or anything but even if they were they wouldn't be after canning. Nice deal.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow! That _is _a bargain! Smells delicious already.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Lucky you! I don't have enough protein in my preps. That seems like that will take care of it.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats!

That is a deal!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*A good source*

A number of years ago I found a similar source, and with a group of friends, we cleaned and processed chickens one Saturday. I do not remember the number of chickens we processed, but I think it was around 50.

It was lots of work and it is so much more fun to do this sort of thing with a group. I was the only one who was willing to gut the chickens and it was no problem as I had done this many times as a child. However, after gutting that many chickens in one day, my had was cramped.

I canned my lot of the chicken and it is great to have food like this on hand.


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

Such an incredible deal!


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Woohoo
Score!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> A number of years ago I found a similar source, and with a group of friends, we cleaned and processed chickens one Saturday. I do not remember the number of chickens we processed, but I think it was around 50.
> 
> It was lots of work and it is so much more fun to do this sort of thing with a group. I was the only one who was willing to gut the chickens and it was no problem as I had done this many times as a child. However, after gutting that many chickens in one day, my had was cramped.
> 
> I canned my lot of the chicken and it is great to have food like this on hand.


Id rather do the gutting and let someone else do the plucking THAT is the part I dislike the most.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow that's awesome. I have been perusing our local Craigslist for some young unwanted roosters. People will post them and say things like "he's so sweet, we just want him to go to a good home" (as though he was a puppy). To me that's just an opportunity for free food. Fatten that boy up and get him butchered.

We have a local crazy horse lady who runs a "animal rescue" (she's an animal hoarder really, never gets the horse she takes in homes). She has this "rescued" young Jersey bull in the field...... I was like "yeah we have a rescue group too, we rescue unwanted poultry, beef and pork". We had broiler chickens here and she asked why the cute white chickens were in cages, we told her and she looked all sad and said "oh, that's too bad you're eating them". Then I saw her in the grocery store buying meat. I felt like asking her where she thought meat came from?


----------

